# Wind Storm



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

So last night after closing up the haunted house, my parents notified me that there was going to be a wind storm coming early morning and last throughout Sunday so I ended up bringing my foam gravestones in, just in case. Well, upon going to investigate the damage, I noticed that my brand new cemetery pillars had fallen backwards, braking the spot lights I had mounted on the top. My countdown sign had fallen forwards towards the street. Bits and pieces of tarp and trash are all over the yard. The clown head tarps I have for walls are ripped to shreds, and I'm just hoping that the roof of my outdoor haunt stays there.

Anyways, just wanted to rant a rave a little bit...
.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

oi. pyro got hit pretty bad too. hope you can salvage most of it.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah It's been bad here in chicago too. Had one tombstone fly away but caught it and by archway was about to blow away too but just ziptied it some more and it's still going strong. Zipties FTW!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We had some wind damage last night time to break out the glue and paint


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What is it with the wind not liking Halloween anyway? I mean, really!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well i got hit big time thunder-lighting-bangin and crash, had my 1st haunted room mia all over my yard-lost 2 props , may they rest in peace----but on a brighter note , its all put back together ,did a dry run of the lights and fog , music( 1000 w system) hehe and even had some people check it out--now if the rain and wind would stay away


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I had my entire fortune teller's tent take off like a parachute last night. The frame to the canopy I had been using for it got totally demolished and a few of the props inside the canopy also took some damage.

It seems like wind is a really big problem this year.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Today we had huge wind as the cold front came blasting in. Tomorrow I need to go for a drive... there's a yard display about 2 miles away that's entirely inflatables.I hope they had the foresight to deflate everything and either weight it down or bring it in.

Need to call Mooch and find out how they fared. The outside portion of the walkthrough is made of framing lumber and old doors and it's sturdy, but the roof is tarp. And the cemetery of course is foam. Yikes.

Fingers crossed and well wishes to ya Zach, Pyro, et al..... here's hoping that from here on in the only wind will be from your sound systems.


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Well, upon going to investigate the damage, I noticed that my brand new cemetery pillars had fallen backwards, braking the spot lights I had mounted on the top.


This just happened to me. A wind storm ripped through Western New York tonight and tore down my whole front row of columns, including my gates and arch, and mounted lights. They were mounted to the ground pretty darned good, too, with 1.5 foot stakes at all four corners, but the ground has gotten soggy from all the rain we've had, so it made them weak.

I'll admit it... I cried... There's at least a couple days worth of repairs on the columns, and its supposed to be windy and rainy right through until Thursday, so I might not even bother putting them back up until then. Very sad.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wind should burn in hell. Like seriously though. Today was the major setup day for pretty much everything. All of the tombstones are staked and apparently the wind is supposed to pick up on Wednesday so I'm praying for the best.

Sorry about all of the problems guys. Everything works out in the end though


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate that my freakin' tent blew away because everything inside of it was set up and ready to go. It's easily going to take me at least half of today to build a pallet shack to replace it and then set everything back up inside of that.

All of my props to date have been able to weather the wind very well. I've never had a problem with it. This year has been another story. 

Alas, we shall all trudge forward and still have a great day on Friday.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Im sorry for everyones wind drama's. I've been hit too. Had 2 panels of my pillars come off and one broke in half. Most of my tombstones were pulled away from the stakes and on their sides or backwards from pulling the fishing line loose. Lost a $20 large bat, just GONE a part of the legs are left. Half my fence is almost laying down partially due to my drunk neighbor who came over to "welcome" me to the neighborhood and thought it was REAL. I fixed the three panels he knocked down, but it loosened everything on that side and when the rains came forget it I cant keep anything staked in when it rains that way. OH and did you know that fishing line stretches in constant wind? IT DOES in case you didnt so my perfectly placed skeletons are now practically kneeling by the coffin. And the one thing I was so worried about being ruined in the wind... my cemetery arch, is perfect. LOL.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I was supposed to set up this weekend but I knew about the wind so I held off. I have had many stories like you all have, drives you nuts.
I do have my Axworthy set up and it faired well. Didn't fall or come off the pulley's 

-PB


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

We got it here too, I spent most of yesterday bringing everything in and most of last night listening to the howling wind and worrying about what was still up. I had asked for today off a few weeks ago, it was supposed to be spent relaxing and putting final touches on the haunt, but alas I am now going to have to put everything back together. Better get back at it, I had to come inside to warm up, it is a lovely 32 degrees out there. Good news is the Omen is on AMC and there is hot chocolate!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The forcast for the D.C. area looks about the same. Windy for the next 3 days. I won't be setting things up until Thursday and Friday. Good luck to everone out there already setup. The wind is a bitch.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Sad to hear about everyone's wind troubles and damage. I feel for you. I was setting everything up yesterday in the rain with at times thunder/lightning & really heavy winds. At one point it started hailing!! I was lucky due to the fact the wind was blowing from the north so my front yard was sheltered a bit by the house and didn't get the full force of it. If my set-up had been in the back yard or if the wind had switch direction I'd have been toast. Other than getting wet everything survived intact and the forecast for here in Ontario says it's getting better as the week goes on.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

The wind screwed my Sunday setup plans as well, here in Kansas! I've NEVER experience winds like that!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

eanderso13 said:


> The wind screwed my Sunday setup plans as well, here in Kansas! I've NEVER experience winds like that!


And I thought it was "Oklahoma, where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain" not Kansas.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I've got wind damage here in Indiana as well. My column has a couple of missing pieces and some tombstones have been knocked over. The grim reapers hand is detached from his body as well. Forecast doesn't look good either. I heard it will be breezy and unfortunately warm. High near 70. It's going to be below freezing tonight. Got to love our weather. I suppose the breezy part will mean once again this year the fog machine will be worthless.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

awwwww crap here we go again, 40 - 50 mph winds tonite


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

That sucks, just got hit with some wind the night before last, it knocked over 2 over my tall props, luckily i can get them back up eaisly, but its still a little windy today, so I plan on putting them back up tomorrow.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah were getting the tail end of this thing here in Baltimore area tonight into WEDs. I did have one of my 12X20ft tents i use flipped over on saturday when that strom rolled in. Minor damage. 40+ gusts tonight got my fingers crossed. Just makes it hard to to put props in the tents walls aren't finished... Looks like Thursday will be a Blitzkrieg on getting everything ready for Fri......GOOD LUCK ALL!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I took a look at the damage and most of it should be an easy fix. I have to buy two more spot light holders and two more flood lights... there goes 20 bucks. The roof in the house caved in... Again. So I have to get that figured out... And on my clown head almost all the tarps got ripped up pretty bad so I'll have to probably replace thoughs too.

All it all it could have been worse... It's just that fact that I only have two days left and I have to spend more money that ticks me off!
:jol:.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It was windy here last night again and is windy again today. It's _supposed_ to be over today and be nice between now and Halloween. I hope they're right.

I had to put my mausoleum facade back together this morning. The wall panels had blown all over the graveyard. Fun! not


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

The same thing happened to me and all of my columns and fence fell down two days before halloween.The pvc fence cracked in several places but some black ducktape solved the problem.I was so ticked off because I'd spent so much time on making the darn things.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Does home owners insurance cover property


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Technically it should, but making a claim for your Halloween props would be difficult to prove cost...



HauntDaddy said:


> Does home owners insurance cover property


----------

